# Edward & Crist Navy Bicycle



## Robertriley (Apr 26, 2017)

This is the second Edward & Crist Navy Bicycle I have owned but we couldn't figure out the manufacturer of the last one.  This one is more complete and I'm hoping the CABE Pros can help me out on the maker.  


Thanks a head of time, 
Chris


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 26, 2017)

Miami


----------



## oddball (Apr 27, 2017)

Yup 1921-23 Miami, looks alot like my FM


----------



## bricycle (Apr 27, 2017)

If the tank opening is same size as the Chief, Napoleon, Elgin you can fit the Elgin "skinny" switched tank in there....
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1915-napoleon-project.64331/


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 27, 2017)

Beefy lower chainstays to bb connection, and fender mount braces, top tube curvature, no chain tensioners. Cant wait till its for sale!! Love it!


----------

